# 1987 jetta coupe rain gutters



## clincoln13 (May 16, 2010)

i ahve a 1987 jetta coupe and need rain gutters. But as normal i can not find any, so i was wondering if i could get some four door jetta rain gutters and cut them to length. if anyone has done this before please tell me if possible and if it works. thanks


----------



## kdeboer (Feb 6, 2008)

You can, but they won't be perfect. They are the exact same length, but some trimming to the rubber where the rear door would theoretically be is required.


----------

